# Giveaway #1 Sponsored by Lancaster ~ Enter to Win an Elite Energy 35 ~ 70lbs 29" Draw



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

*Giveaway #1 Sponsored by Lancaster ~ Enter to Win an Elite Energy 35 ~ 70lbs 29" Draw*

*Enter to Win an Elite Energy 35 Bow ~ 70 lbs 29" Draw in Realtree Xtra Camo​ *

*Click Here to see the Official Giveaway Page* 


Brought to you by Lancaster Archery and Elite Archery.

_(*Elite Bows cannot be purchased online from Lancaster Archery)_

*Everything You Need to Know*
You must be at least 18 yrs old and a Registered AT Member with a Valid Email Address (winner notified via e-mail)
ONLY 1 Entry Per Person ~ Violaters will be Disquailified 
Giveaway is Open to US & Foreign Members ~ Additional details for Foreign Shipping see Complete Contest Rules

*To Enter to Win*
1. Click Here to Visit Official AT's Sponsor Giveaway Page and "Like" ArcheryTalk, Lancaster Archery, and Elite Archery
2. Read the Contest Rules - Click Here
3. In the above Poll Vote "I Agree to the Contest Rules" (Anyone who selects "I Don't Agree to the Contest Rules" will not be Entered)


*2014 Energy™ 35*
The Energy 35 is the ultimate bow for the all-around archer. It gives the hunter tournament-caliber accuracy without tournament bow length. It gives the shooter hunting bow maneuverability without sacrificing accuracy. It gives the all-season archer the opportunity to shoot one bow without compromise. Some call that impossible. We call it Energy 35! A new optimized Energy Cam System and more parallel limbs offer smoother, more efficient shooting. And, the all-new Riser Cage™ increases riser strength (by 30 %) and stiffness (by 19%) without added weight. In short, this is the world's most "shootable" bow!


----------



## HrdWoodzHntr (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## TallGuy49 (Feb 3, 2013)

_"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"_


----------



## number1mexican (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## zhuravlik (Nov 21, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

BIG THANKS to LAS and AT for the chance to win.....


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Judgey75 (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Voted agreed to rules. Me Me Me I never win come on computer pick me.


----------



## PSEBowHuntress (May 17, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## itsmebighead (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Fire9378 (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## M4J0R T0M (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules. What a sweet opportunity, hope I win!


----------



## bulldog563 (Dec 3, 2007)

Agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

i adgree to contest rules


----------



## yn_bag (Oct 1, 2011)

i agree to the contest rules


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

AT Members,

You are entered into the contest by voting "I Agree to the Contest Rules" in the Poll at the top of this thread. You don't need to "Agree to the Contest Rules" by posting in this thread.

tele


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with the giveaway rules!!!!


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

in for the win !!  

Clicked agree.. now karma pay up, its been a crappy year..lol

good luck everyone


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Tribute0613 (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules

Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## Terry_42 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.

Many thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## Cowboyup905 (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree to rules


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

i agree to the rules, but not sure if i understand them? how foreign is canada considered?


----------



## Noobaddict (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules. I hope I agreed correctly...


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

"I agree to contest rules"


----------



## Dcutler (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## smidy51o (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree to give away rules.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I agree with give away rules


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Coldfire (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck to all. "Are you feeling lucky?"


----------



## Khrome83 (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## dwheeler (Dec 20, 2009)

I agreed to the giveaway rules!!


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

"I Agree to contest Rules"


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules....


Tim


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## BlugrassBucks (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I agree to give away rules!!!

Good job LAS!!!!!


----------



## teleman53 (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree to all the rules


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules!


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree to the rules.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## FRIENDSHIP (Mar 14, 2006)

i agrre to give away rules


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tele said:


> AT Members,
> 
> You are entered into the contest by voting "I Agree to the Contest Rules" in the Poll at the top of this thread. You don't need to "Agree to the Contest Rules" by posting in this thread.
> 
> tele


Men are like lemmings in some respects I fear. I guess they just want to make extra sure, lol.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## lodown (Dec 5, 2012)

In for the win hopefully....man I really need this...

Good Luck, everyone.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck everyone, I'm in.


----------



## pa.bowhunter (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree to rules! I'm in!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree to the Giveaway rules.....


----------



## hoytwon (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree too


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I clicked "I Agree to the Contest Rules" 
THANKS for the opportunity


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I agree! This is an awesome bow! I wish we had a dealer close!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I agreed no sound me my bow please


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks, Lancaster, Archerytalk and Elite


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## LivingInVane (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## si3328 (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## AYue (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

I think i should win. The rest of you cant be trusted.... : )


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

are we supposed to write that we "agree to the rules" or is that just something everyone jumped on?


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tele said:


> AT Members,
> 
> You are entered into the contest by voting "I Agree to the Contest Rules" in the Poll at the top of this thread. You don't need to "Agree to the Contest Rules" by posting in this thread.
> 
> tele





catfishmafia76 said:


> Men are like lemmings in some respects I fear. I guess they just want to make extra sure, lol.:set1_rolf2:


Classic AT - people so often post without reading the thread first.


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree 100%


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## missionbowhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in thanks for the chance.


----------



## Kirbmeisterr (Jul 14, 2013)

"I agree to the Giveaway rules"


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

"I agree to the Giveaway rules"


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Lancaster for the chance.


----------



## danlevoyageur (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## jambre (Sep 23, 2008)

i agree to contest rules


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## derrinx (Sep 4, 2013)

I conquer.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

did i win yet?


----------



## thechad797 (Sep 9, 2006)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for the great offer! Someone will be getting a nice bow!


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

someone voted they dont? haha


----------



## Wvuhunter23 (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

AT Members,

You are entered into the contest by voting "I Agree to the Contest Rules" in the Poll at the top of this thread. You don't need to "Agree to the Contest Rules" by posting in this thread.

tele


----------



## nedrowfry (Oct 20, 2010)

"I agree to contest rules"


----------



## gdroberson (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree to constest rules


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

P agree


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

:wink: I vote that all the people voting"I agree to contest rules" be disqualified for poor reading comprehension skills.


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

This is going to go 15 pages


Tele said:


> AT Members,
> 
> You are entered into the contest by voting "I Agree to the Contest Rules" in the Poll at the top of this thread. You don't need to "Agree to the Contest Rules" by posting in this thread.
> 
> tele


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks AT and Lancaster


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Bowman_CY (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## curleymo (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree to rules


----------



## shovelhead 79 (Oct 20, 2009)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Jesse_l_b (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bunch of sheep


----------



## Iceman130 (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules!!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2003)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I agree! Thanks AT and Lancaster!


----------



## noff57 (Jul 19, 2011)

I Agreed to the rules


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Sweet Giveaway !!!! I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Timmy Big Time said:


> This is going to go 15 pages


No problem with that, more posts the better. :thumb:


----------



## Relicsbane (Sep 24, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

Voted and agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Rajun (Aug 29, 2012)

Voted and agree to rules.


----------



## sjfuo (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## adam42985 (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bowhunter179 (Dec 6, 2008)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## SethK (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Voted,agreed, thanks for the chance to get an awesome bow.


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity. Would love to try out the world's most shootable bow"!


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

Awesome !!! Glad they picked the world's best bow to give away ! Elite Archery #1


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

done


----------



## jess_342 (Sep 11, 2009)

Agreed and Liked


----------



## Nikeffo (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

boom


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree and thanks!!


----------



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## TprimalhuntB (Oct 25, 2013)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## TXhunter2 (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree to the Giveaway rules


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Lurch2824 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## moconst (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

OK so who didn't agree to the rules? LOL


----------



## boar4bowhunt (Aug 31, 2013)

I agree to the Giveaway rules


----------



## JJGRdude (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree to all giveaway rules!


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree to the giveway rules aswell...


----------



## valerio024 (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## PAarcher (Nov 20, 2013)

I Agree to the Giveaway Rules


----------



## polkat (Apr 8, 2013)

of course i agree it would be great to shoot with my son


----------



## SPIGEEZ (Oct 8, 2003)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with the give away rules


----------



## dthacker (Sep 8, 2008)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules I feel lucky


----------



## RedNeckBowHntr (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## gt1843 (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## eliteshooter88 (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bnidasio (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree to Giveaway rules and Thanks to LAS and AT!!!!


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tag


----------



## rockco222 (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree to giveaway ruels.


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## dballard_8 (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## tsulak (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## boovan (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

I Agree to Giveaway Rules


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

This is


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree to contest rules,


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

"I agree to the contest rules"


----------



## destroyer 350 (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## JHarnishfeger (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree to the rules


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree to contest rules,,,, Please pick me to win,, win, win!


----------



## don jaxon (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree to contest rules, great looking bow


----------



## berdarien (May 29, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules. Thanks again for offering an awesome contest.


----------



## Shortstrider (Jan 20, 2008)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Jared02 (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree to all rules


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree to giveaway results.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## mbtech (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Jeremy_h1 (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

G


----------



## Dorado1873 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I do.


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

Big thanks to AT, Elite and Lancasters for the opportunity to possibly own my first Elite!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

kgtech said:


> I agree to Giveaway rules


This


----------



## sethbowman (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## keman (Sep 23, 2013)

Count me in, I agree to contest rules too.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

i asl agree to contest rules


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

I agreed, but I am one of the rarities that doesn't have a facebook account, so am I eliminated from the start?


----------



## Cbrown06 (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules. Thanks!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules. Elites are sweet shooting bows.


----------



## jtash123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ill deployed when the winner is selected oh no


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree to the giveaway rules. 30.5" draw and 70# max please.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## elkbowhunter13 (Jul 25, 2013)

I Agree.


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm feeling lucky


----------



## jhall239 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agreed so that gives somebody else another chance


----------



## mflood3800 (Jul 2, 2013)

giveaway


----------



## messe93 (May 26, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for a chance to win


----------



## Blackhawkbowguy (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree to the give away rules


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Archer1985 (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree


----------



## rpr383 (Sep 30, 2009)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## capthowdy27 (Oct 23, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree to Giveaway rules !


----------



## NALBowhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules. Thanks for giving us the opportunity.


----------



## seagrajm (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree to give way rules


----------



## lilbin86 (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## DTucK (May 19, 2011)

"I Agree to Contest Rules"


----------



## Warrior8577 (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## Jack b (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree to contest rules thanks for a chance to win


----------



## Hotrod Ky (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## 2BMX (Jan 1, 2005)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Backeast (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## ElementHunter (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks:darkbeer:I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree to the rules, also. (Yep, Im a lemming)


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

I rule to agree a giveaway :horn:


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree to contest rules. 
What an awesome giveaway. I shot an Energy 35 a few weeks ago and was impressed to say the least.


----------



## bowtech0409 (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet! Hope I win!


----------



## Bonedemik (Jun 27, 2012)

agree and hope I win


----------



## EliteZ28inPA (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree and one more Elite in my bow room would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I agree to the rules. Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## scandagriff (Oct 15, 2010)

I Agree To The "Giveaway" Rules


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## DyJo (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

N7XW said:


> "I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


*You can check to see if you are entered by clicking on the number to the right of the "I Agree to Contest Rules" Results! Just to the left of the percentage. There is a big list with everyone's user name and it alphabetized! You can easily find your user name. So you don't have to post here to be entered guys. Do the Likes on Facebook and click the "I Agree to Contest Rules" tab and you're good. Unless I'm missing something. *


----------



## featherfreak303 (May 5, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree .


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## rjprnll0729 (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## daveack (Sep 14, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Flattop (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Badweather (Jul 20, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules


----------



## 3ddaddy (May 19, 2007)

i agree with giveaway rules


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree that 11 pages of members didn't read the rules correctly, :doh:


----------



## viper296 (Dec 17, 2012)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

"I agree to giveaway rules"


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree to the contest rules


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## tbuck05 (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules>


----------



## x-tec25 (Dec 5, 2010)

i agree to rules


----------



## Icehog1990 (Apr 10, 2013)

i agree to the contest rules


----------



## bioradchad (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## tech1 (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## blueheeler101 (Jul 17, 2013)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree to give away


----------



## Dvan (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## MathewsTech1 (May 31, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway RULES!!


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

I Agree To Giveaway Rules


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

I also agreed to the contest rules, but who's the lone goofball who did not? Lol


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## natec63 (Jul 15, 2006)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Men are like lemmings in some respects I fear. I guess they just want to make extra sure, lol.:set1_rolf2:


Yeah, had me confused too as to why everyone's posting "I Agree to the Contest Rules".


----------



## BONECOLLECTOR81 (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)

I too agree to the giveaway rules...

And cool of ya to do a giveaway!


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree to the rules and thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## MontanaBound (Jan 2, 2011)

I definitely agree with the contest rules and thank you for hosting the las!


----------



## ju993rnaut (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## OMERTA (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## hunt4bigame (Aug 9, 2007)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Love elite bows
i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## MiBuckhunter (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree to give away rules, can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree with the rules of the give away. I also agree that this bow would agree with me !!!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree to give way rules


----------



## bowhunter erwin (May 14, 2009)

I agree and I'm in


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bowshootga (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## hoffers (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules I also need a new bow : )


----------



## dolaveson (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with the contest rules


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

shootstraight said:


> I agree that 11 pages of members didn't read the rules correctly, :doh:


 nice


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I acquiesce to the above requirements and stipulations for a miniscule opportunity to procure this bow through this privately funded entitlement program


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> I agree that 11 pages of members didn't read the rules correctly, :doh:


Lemmings don't read.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## jdklr (Nov 29, 2009)

i agree to contest rules


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ccw14 (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree with giveaway rules


----------



## firecap (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## nookster (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

I voted above to agree to the contest giveaway rules.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## denverrdan (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

agree to the contest rules


----------



## Rafman (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I Agree To The Contest Giveaway Rules.*


----------



## Ragepassthru (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## jps (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## CBarden (Nov 5, 2013)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## tuckerman9 (May 13, 2007)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

I agree. Thank you.


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

Big thanks to the sponsors and I agree to the contest rules...


----------



## bermbuster (May 1, 2008)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## DARREN14 (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## stragler (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Cravecrate (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ARCHERYNUT87 (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

I Agree To The Giveaway Rules


----------



## lundy (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## huntress95 (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ShadowhawkkTrev (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't get from the instructions that it was necessary to post in the thread that you are supposed to also state in the thread that you agree to the giveaway rules, but, since so many others seem to have gotten that idea, I suppose I'll chime in here, too.

"I agree to contest rules."


----------



## SCORPION KING (Sep 7, 2007)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## MDShoreHunter (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Tele said:


> AT Members,
> 
> You are entered into the contest by voting "I Agree to the Contest Rules" in the Poll at the top of this thread. You don't need to "Agree to the Contest Rules" by posting in this thread.
> 
> tele


:set1_rolf2: people do pay attention, don't they?


----------



## apex729 (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree to the giveawayrules


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## budgetbowman (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Rules agreed to.....now send me my new bow! Lol!!!!! I wish it was that easy!


----------



## jemyers10pt (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree to the give away rules


----------



## Lt31a (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## mdr9877 (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with the giveaway rules


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Stickem' (Nov 10, 2006)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules! :set1_applaud:


----------



## bowhunter2246 (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## newmexarcher (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## metallic1 (Mar 19, 2013)

I Agree to Contest Rules :darkbeer:


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules! Can't wait till the results come out, fingers crosses!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## tbay (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree to the rules!!!

t


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

I agree with contest rules


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Why does everyone keep saying they agree to contest rules?? This is hilarious.


----------



## 1taxidermist (Dec 31, 2008)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## Bear32 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree to give a way rules. Thanks


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree to give away rules!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Huge thank you to Lancaster Archery Supply and AT for a chance to win a great bow. Always wanted to try an Elite I'm must to broke to do so haha!


----------



## GenNextOutdoors (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

I agre to the give away Rules


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

i agree to contest rules


----------



## SouthernStyle (Aug 2, 2003)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bradsc1954 (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

I wonder who did not agree?


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Donali (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## Lungbuster120 (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## David R Merkel (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## xOHIOHUNTERx (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Stratcat (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree. Thanks for the chance on the bow.


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Moosecop (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## freshta (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Duramax208 (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Chism1535 (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.....I think I do anyway.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

"I agree to contest rules."


----------



## jagger (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

"I agree to the contest rules."


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree to contest rules

in it to win it


----------



## stopher11 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree to the rules. Would love to win this. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## ruger375 (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## juiceman (Aug 9, 2009)

I Agree To Contest Rules


----------



## my78gpx (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## fast706 (Dec 30, 2008)

I want this bow


----------



## HomeBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules

thanks for the chance to win a great shooting bow


----------



## DaveK (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules. 

Dave


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## Tyler Parker (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## NICESCOTTY (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree to contest rules!


----------



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I too agree with the contest rules


----------



## JoeJones (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Drake (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## 8888blk (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Stavos (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway/contest rules

Sent from my HTC One 

94 Ranger 3.0, 5sp 4x4


----------



## Tbass3574 (Jan 2, 2013)

Completely Agree!


----------



## cqbdoc10 (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## jguilbe (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## NewHunter2013 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## UglyBagofWater (Jan 5, 2011)

I always agree to the GiveAway rules when a chance at a beauty of a bow like this is at stake!


----------



## slayer27 (Dec 26, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

"I agree to giveaway rules"


----------



## Jwaydr (Dec 13, 2007)

"I agree to giveaway rules"


----------



## BIGERNIE (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## damini (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Zatarra (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## Texan5 (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

I also agree to the rules


----------



## TheCat (Jul 15, 2008)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## bryan_h (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## dklic6 (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## dcdcss (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## Dride (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## DReynolds86 (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules. Beautiful bow there.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## TeamBowJunky (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ffarcher (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## NIIDEEP (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## joshuanagao (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## elite7 (Apr 10, 2012)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree also , I need a new bow !


----------



## high785 (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## mnbonethug (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## outlaw333 (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Manitoulin (Oct 15, 2013)

Heck, I agree twice


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## cowboytex15 (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## bowhunt4life86 (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bigcountry8530 (Mar 18, 2007)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree to the rules


----------



## nateg (Oct 11, 2008)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## bowstud (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

I Agree! Pick me Pick me!Lol


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## HuskerBear (Aug 19, 2009)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## passthru2 (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

i agree to contest rules


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with the contest rules


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I agree, but only have 27.5" draw. Plus I'm not on facebook.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## warrbuk (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree to the giveaway rules. I was just about to order a new elite, maybe I'll get lucky and win one instead!! Thanks for the opportunity Lancaster Archery!


----------



## amatoro (Sep 16, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Blacklog (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree. Thanks for chance for a new bow


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree to the contest rules!


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## wapitidon (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules!!!


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

I agree with the givaway rules


----------



## tigermax14 (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules!!!!


----------



## arrowchukker (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## Tdowell65 (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Xenomorph said:


> :set1_rolf2: people do pay attention, don't they?


No kidding. Mob mentality rules here on AT :smile: .


----------



## EliteZ28inPA (Apr 30, 2012)

"I agree to contest rules"


----------



## Palehorse1 (Jan 28, 2011)

everyone said:


> I agree to giveaway rules












I don't have facespace so I'm pretty certain that I'm out of the running.


----------



## beanhill911 (Apr 22, 2010)

I concur


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Palehorse1 said:


> I don't have facespace so I'm pretty certain that I'm out of the running.


Just write "I agree" and you win a bow


----------



## R1150R (Jul 23, 2013)

Please pick me.
I "liked" 'em all and I Agree to Contest Rules.


----------



## SchnagelBagel (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Palehorse1 said:


> I don't have facespace so I'm pretty certain that I'm out of the running.


Lmao that gif is perfect for this thread.


----------



## RPears0801 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, I agree to the terms of the agreement.....


----------



## locate101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

ned250 said:


> lmao that gif is perfect for this thread.


totally!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

millipede said:


> I wonder who did not agree?



Square_Dancer, wapitidon


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Giveaway #1 Sponsored by Lancaster ~ Enter to Win an Elite Energy 35 ~ 70lbs ...*

Edited


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Let me word that right I agree to the contest rules and liked them all


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree to give away rules!


----------



## GeekStarexe (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## don jaxon (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

i agree to the rules


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules...


----------



## cleatus (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Okie68 (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree


----------



## Robinhood113 (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## Deerhunter0721 (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i agree to the contest rules. vote placed .


----------



## mdw22 (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## jermanium9 (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## RidgeWarrior (Nov 2, 2013)

I agreed to the rules.


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## shakenbake (Oct 20, 2009)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## brock806 (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

I agree o the giveaway rules. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## aaronb10 (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Mulli47 (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

i agree to the contest rules


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

in for the win!


----------



## pcharest (Feb 7, 2011)

ok I agree to the rules


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## balzak (Dec 19, 2012)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## L33T8472 (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## vtbow (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## smokedhog (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

I so agree!!!


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2006)

i agree to the contest rules


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

agreed


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## stands4christ (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules!!


----------



## jwvinyard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## gusto (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## jimned (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## RNMike (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules!


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree to the Giveaway rules...


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## kickingbird (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## SMDfisher (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## bowdup (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Caliphil1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## greymon1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree to the Rules.


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree to the rules.


----------



## mopahls (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

yep agree


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree............


----------



## NewElkFanatic (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## Gunther57 (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree to the rules


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree , let's let me win something for one time!!! Lol


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with the giveaway rules.


----------



## suzuka (Nov 28, 2007)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## mnbonethug (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with contest rules


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## TulsaGrizz (Oct 2, 2007)

"I Agree to Contest Rules"


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

Winner winner chicken dinner! Never won anything in my life but keep tryin!


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

And I agree to contest rules


----------



## RWEJR (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## sekler (Feb 24, 2011)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## djsasa (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

Done!

I agree with contest rules.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Nov 23, 2013)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## green elephant (Oct 7, 2013)

I Agree to Contest Rules


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## 628 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree this is confusing. I agree I'd like a free bow. I agree there are some rules I didn't read. Hope my firstborn is safe. I agree anyway.


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

I agree to Contest rules.


Thanks, AT, Lancaster and Elite


----------



## rocklobster (Sep 19, 2007)

i agree to contest rules


----------



## nsmith05 (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Bilgehann (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## Maddoxsdaddy (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree to contest rules:thumbs_up


----------



## tazzman (Mar 25, 2010)

I also agree to contest rules.

Phil aka tazzman


----------



## Jarhead88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Ol' red beard (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## pocobuba (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree


----------



## RUKidding (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## ihuntforchrst (Aug 24, 2006)

Seeing that there are 607 posts before mine is a little discouraging, but you can't win if you don't try.


----------



## shakey27 (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree to contest rules!!!!


----------



## smills4104 (Feb 23, 2012)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## steeleshark2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the chance and I agree to contest rules.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Eve


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with the giveaway rules!!!!


----------



## DinchMoney (Nov 25, 2013)

*"I agree to the contest rules"*

"I agree to the contest rules"


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Grant_tas (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with the contest rules


----------



## Dawhit (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks to the sponsor and agree.


----------



## Captjock (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree to contest rules!


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## rwbeaz (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## huntwithakid (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## 14fred (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## B0wHunterB0b (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## bkhunt87 (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

I agree


----------



## tparrucci (May 29, 2003)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

i agree to giveaway rules...


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## warningshot (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## THRILLOFTHEHUNT (Sep 27, 2010)

i agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## azoutdoorsmen (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree please pick me


----------



## Frogsaw (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Black Shot (Mar 18, 2013)

I hereby agree to these contest regulations.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## Kc10acc (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree to give away rules!


----------



## rawx (Feb 13, 2007)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## pbgunrunner (Nov 27, 2013)

im in, and i agree


----------



## W Haymaker (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## griley100 (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

I agree to the contest rules. Thanks to AT & Lancaster Archery for a great contest!


----------



## parkesdj33 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## crowofcrow (Apr 13, 2008)

i agree to the rules


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## Ethandoby (Apr 1, 2013)

i agree to the give away rules


----------



## alienz57717 (Sep 27, 2013)

i agree to the rules


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

i agree completely. thank elite lancaster and at for the opportunity


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## kjhollars (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## mikelleen (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## oklahoma archer (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with the giveaway rules!!!!


----------



## Tyler4565 (Jul 17, 2012)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## KimTo (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Bowscout (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Agreed I'm in


----------



## cubdad67 (Oct 23, 2013)

I*agree to giveaway rules


----------



## jdbusy (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with giveaway rules


----------



## chris3497 (Jan 10, 2012)

I Agree to Giveaway Rules. I lost a 160k career and wife trying to live on bearly enough to keep me and my son afloat be nice to see my luck change and i wish everyone that enter good luck and a happy thanksgiving


----------



## francom13 (Oct 12, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## NYBowhunter71 (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bmeans27 (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bpax28 (May 28, 2012)

I agree to the give away/ contest rules


----------



## Chris Elizardo (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Duke30 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree to the rules


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

I agree


----------



## repomannwp (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

BIG THANKS to LAS and AT for the chance to win.....
I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## MeralW (Aug 27, 2012)

i agree to the rules


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree to contest rules!!!!


----------



## chilson2522 (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## charliethwacker (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules and liked all as directed


----------



## sheikbloco (Nov 13, 2013)

I agree to contest rules. 

Winning would be sweet too.


----------



## rockandchelle (Aug 9, 2009)

"I agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules, and thank Lancaster Archery Supply and Elite Archery for this opportunity.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## WAPaul (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree to the give away rules


----------



## RUDEONE (Jan 4, 2011)

i agree to contest rules


----------



## branyont28 (Nov 15, 2010)

The Giveaway Rules Is What I Agree Too!!!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

People you don't need to post I agree.


----------



## mmcan (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree to contest rules!!!!!!


----------



## whippedcream (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree to contest rules. Thanks for the chance at owning a great bow.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

hrdwoodzhntr said:


> i agree to giveaway rules


ditto


----------



## manticus (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules, and thank Lancaster Archery Supply and Elite Archery for this opportunity.


----------



## bigb98 (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bz5119 (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree to contest rules!


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules" Thanks LAS and AT


----------



## Grenadadoc (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

I Agree to Contest Rules.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## zilla24 (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## maxiek (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## hgamache (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway/contest rules.


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree to the Giveaway rules


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## man and his dog (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Rockopa (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules .


----------



## alxb2003 (Nov 1, 2009)

i agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ExtraDeadFred (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules!


----------



## bigdogcarr53 (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Weim (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## rattlehumbang (Nov 23, 2013)

Weim said:


> I agree to Giveaway rules


+1 for me


----------



## jkilgore171 (Nov 6, 2009)

Tele said:


> *Enter to Win an Elite Energy 35 Bow ~ 70 lbs 29" Draw in Realtree Xtra Camo​ *
> 
> *Click Here to see the Official Giveaway Page*
> 
> ...


I agree with the giveaway rules.


----------



## mkasuske (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## jobzombi (Nov 9, 2013)

I chose "I agree" Do I need to also write it here? Oh well jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Nodak4sure (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree to the rules


----------



## cwsmigil (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## DaveShooter (Jul 16, 2013)

I whole heartedly agree!!!!


----------



## Assassino (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree to the rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shigsarch1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## TLH (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## chaley (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## dirtydave007 (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## immichael2 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## bowhnt473 (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## Mizzu_hunter (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree to giveaway rules.

bow is prefect fit draw weight and color for me so here's hoping.


----------



## hunter1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Dp13 (May 31, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree to the rules...because that is one sweet bow! Id gladly shoot that over my Alphamax!


----------



## hyperwarp2 (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Smith M. (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## stevec3135 (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## tom beagles (Apr 29, 2010)

agree to contest rules. TN


----------



## flyinghunter (Nov 27, 2011)

i agree to the contest rules


----------



## wilde1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree to the rules.


----------



## roscott (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Nreale (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Biggamehunterto (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## 90zr1lt5 (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree with contest rules.


----------



## the1laughin (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## Ragugar (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## linc (Jan 25, 2003)

kgtech said:


> I agree to Giveaway rules


I agree to the Giveaway rules


----------



## gutterbuck (Feb 19, 2009)

Man I could use a new bow.


----------



## WICKEDADDICTION (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## mobilemail (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules -- got a left hander in the back room?


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## hunter1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

I Agree To Giveaway Rules


----------



## hunter.stanley (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules! 100% agree!


----------



## SwampDonkey72 (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree to contest rules!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzydaddy (Nov 28, 2013)

*I agree to giveaway rules.*

[HR][/HR]


dwagoner said:


> BIG THANKS to LAS and AT for the chance to win.....


I agree to the contest rules


----------



## gamekiller (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## Hancock24_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## deafcon2 (Sep 6, 2010)

I Agree To Giveaway Rules


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

I Agree to Giveaway Rules


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rule


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Jnv


----------



## Gobble4me (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## BULLITT (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## wrathsho (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree with the contest rules!!!


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## np205 (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## wapster (Apr 4, 2008)

i agree to contest rules


----------



## rutmaster3057 (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree to the rules


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## izzard (Nov 24, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree to the rules. Facebook...Liked and shared


----------



## marklind (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules!


----------



## oldstyle (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree to giveway rules


----------



## adye28 (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## fz1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## TallArcher (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rule's.


----------



## kuzzin (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## blueduck (May 15, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## proelite60x (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Poor mouth (May 13, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## jmich390 (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree to give away rules.


----------



## HotRodF7 (Nov 10, 2008)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tele said:


> *Enter to Win an Elite Energy 35 Bow ~ 70 lbs 29" Draw in Realtree Xtra Camo​ *
> 
> *Click Here to see the Official Giveaway Page*
> [/URLI agree to the giveaway rules!
> ...


I agree to the rules


----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## igpeters (May 29, 2012)

I agree to the rules


----------



## Cbeversole (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## jjm1100 (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## ali.alrawi.967 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi i dont know how i can use this application???


----------



## surveywaters (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks to all the sponsors involve in this giveaway. I am sure who ever wins that beautiful bow will be kind enough to accessorize through y'alls sites.


----------



## bo_cephus (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## Maine Iceman (May 30, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## snellpastor (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## snellpastor (Jul 9, 2013)

...but where is the "poll" we are supposed to vote in?


----------



## snellpastor (Jul 9, 2013)

...found it.


----------



## pwimberly (May 27, 2009)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## bow_pimp (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## deer1358 (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## 3d1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## SqrlHntr (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules. Thanks to all the participating sponsors!


----------



## YoungBuck16 (Dec 2, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Adamcabral86 (Dec 2, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

i agree with rules


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rule.


----------



## Army bowhunter (Oct 16, 2013)

"I Agree to Giveaway Rules"


----------



## CaptRyan (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## fritz628 (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## don jaxon (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree with contest rules.


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree to give away rules.


----------



## Malexry (Nov 30, 2013)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## Spanky57 (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree to the rules.


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree to Giveaway Rules.


----------



## ORAaronB (Nov 30, 2013)

voted for it in the poll and stating it here as well..."I agree to contest giveaway rules"


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Do we have to like on face book? I dont have an account


----------



## flkbowhunter (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## Dssheldo4 (Aug 9, 2012)

"i agree to the giveaway rules"


----------



## fedemirez (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## stiffarrow (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree to the give away contest rules


----------



## skippystevo (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree to Contest Rules !!


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## CALELITE (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## saltydog235 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

I agree


----------



## pedersonm308 (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Agree! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

i agree


----------



## max60 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes I do


----------



## TBBowhunt (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## jimmy o (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree to rules


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## kelemvor (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, sweet. Hope I win.


----------



## thundertaker (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## westtexas arche (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## dgardner34 (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree to contest rules!


----------



## Jsmith62198 (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## VBuck (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## ekd259 (Nov 14, 2002)

I Agree to the Contest Rules.


----------



## wilba (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

i agree with contest rules.


----------



## GhostRack (Nov 26, 2013)

yes


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## Dale 9456 (Dec 3, 2013)

Tele said:


> *Enter to Win an Elite Energy 35 Bow ~ 70 lbs 29" Draw in Realtree Xtra Camo​ *
> 
> *Click Here to see the Official Giveaway Page*
> 
> ...


I to agree to the rules


----------



## the1laughin (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## xmbl (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree to contest rules.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

I Agree to Contest Rules.


----------



## Hockeyman24 (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## primemark (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree to contest rules!!!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## allyandrbsdad (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 15, 2013)

I Agree to the contest rules. Parents can't complain about another bow if it's free!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree to the contest rules. Thank you for such a great offer.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## mod9 (Nov 20, 2012)

i agree to the contest rules


----------



## DarkHorse9825 (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## JuliusK (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree to the contest rules


----------



## Papow (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree to giveaway contest rules


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## deerlab (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree to Giveaway rules.


----------



## tarvercc (Sep 7, 2009)

"I agree to the contest rules"


----------



## Lak2004 (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree to the contest rules. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree to contest rules!


----------



## EastCape (Jul 10, 2013)

i agree to the contest rules.


----------



## Dave1776 (Nov 23, 2013)

What a great start to finals week this would be!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree to giveaway rules.
I agree to contest rules.

I'm unclear as to why everyone is writing this in a reply to the thread, but I don't want to get excluded.


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## Buhs (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

i agree to giveaway rule


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I agree. That would look really nice setting next to my Hunter!!!


----------



## applearcher (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree to the contest rules.


----------



## BK_GrandMarquis (Dec 4, 2013)

Tele said:


> AT Members,
> 
> You are entered into the contest by voting "I Agree to the Contest Rules" in the Poll at the top of this thread. You don't need to "Agree to the Contest Rules" by posting in this thread.
> 
> tele


Apparently A LOT of people are not paying attention to your post. LOL

I thought it was odd that people kept posting they agree to the terms when it does not state you need to do it in the rules...


----------



## jake092510 (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## lebbie54 (Sep 18, 2013)

I agree to the rules.


----------



## bschiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> Do we have to like on face book? I dont have an account


Wondering the same thing


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

This giveaway is now closed.

Thanks so much to Lancaster and Elite for this great Giveaway!
Thanks to everyone that entered.

Stay tuned for the the announcement of the winner!

There will be a new Giveaway starting tomorrow.

Tele


----------



## 88AHunter (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree to Giveaway rules


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## Jori_Schroer (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree the giveaway rules


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Any news on the winner? :noidea:


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

We E-mailed and PMed the winner and are waiting to hear back from them.

Tele


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Tele said:


> We E-mailed and PMed the winner and are waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Tele


Please email again - my inbox is empty.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Ned250 said:


> Please email again - my inbox is empty.


Same here.... :wink:


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

i agree to rules


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Smooth Shooter said:


> i agree to rules


Good luck! I hope you win!


----------



## switchback2 (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree to Giveaway Rules


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. This giveaway is over. 


Tele said:


> We E-mailed and PMed the winner and are waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Tele


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

We have a winner!

Congratulations *hawkdriver55.* Enjoy your Elite Energy 35 bow.

Thanks to Lancaster and Elite for this great giveaway and thanks to every one that participated.

We have more of this giveaways planned so everyone still has a chance to win.

Good Luck!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Tele said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Congratulations *hawkdriver55.* Enjoy your Elite Energy 35 bow.
> 
> ...



Congratulations hawkdriver55!


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats hawkdriver55!!!!!!. 



Tele said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Congratulations *hawkdriver55.* Enjoy your Elite Energy 35 bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!! I am very excitied about getting my hands on this bow! I have never won anything like this before. This is awesome!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!!!! I am very excitied about getting my hands on this bow! I have never won anything like this before. This is awesome!


Congrats man


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats to you Hawkdriver55 on winning, and thanks to Lancaster Archery to putting on the contest.


----------



## Eric Gregg (Nov 8, 2013)

I agree


----------



## Critter218 (Sep 24, 2012)

I Agree to the Contest Rules


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree to give away rules


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

People were told at least twice (officially) they didn't have to post "I agree to the rules" and 24 pages later they're still doing it EVEN AFTER THE WINNER WAS ANNOUNCED. Amazing.


----------



## GyrPer1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree to the giveaway rules.

In like Flynn!


----------



## Jesse_l_b (Aug 1, 2012)

hunt123 said:


> People were told at least twice (officially) they didn't have to post "I agree to the rules" and 24 pages later they're still doing it EVEN AFTER THE WINNER WAS ANNOUNCED. Amazing.


^^^^^
Lol love how sheeple just do what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## Arkansas59 (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree to GiveAway rules.


----------



## ArcheryVern (Aug 4, 2013)

*bow give away*

i agree with the give away rules


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree to the giveaway rules.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## AOBuk442 (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules.


----------



## keman (Sep 23, 2013)

Sooooo?? Who won the bow???


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

This giveaway has been over for a couple of days now. People need to actually read the thread. 




Tele said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Congratulations *hawkdriver55.* Enjoy your Elite Energy 35 bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## jbatir (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree to contest rules


----------



## leadfoot1 (May 5, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree that most of these people cant read.
Then they have their wives post for them.....


----------



## Principal (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with giveaway rules!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I agree to the giveaway rules


----------



## warrbuk (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree to the giveaway rules...


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Contest is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

Radford Wooly said:


> Contest is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Doesnt matter, im just here for the party, and I agree to the rules!


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

Congrats HawDriver55,

Here he is with his new Elite Energy 35. Thanks for the Photo. Thanks Lancaster and Elite!


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome!!!

Wish I was that lucky!


----------



## MontanaBound (Jan 2, 2011)

reaper159 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Wish I was that lucky!


you are judging by that big old buck you smoked in your avatar.


----------



## rsellers (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## stiffarrow (Jul 13, 2006)

rsellers said:


> I agree to giveaway rules


Sorry dude, they already gave the bow away.


----------



## Rmcconnell (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree to the give away rules


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol, people don't read well.


----------



## rmeeker (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree to the rules


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree to giveaway rules


----------



## davenett1 (Jan 12, 2014)

I sure could use a new bow. Wrap it up !


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I agree to giveaway rules!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I just wanted to post that. Lol


----------



## PlasmaChef0702 (Jun 3, 2014)

"I Agree to the Contest Rules"


----------



## jkeyj55 (Feb 24, 2014)

I agree to the contest rules


----------

